# Canadian deer stand



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Like to hunt deer and other game from a stand???? Here is the latest Canadian deer stand:






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

You can cover a long teritory with that stand lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

holy fkn crap ! i couldnt watch the vid pass the first few seconds from the start. i got dizzy as fk :wacko: im not a fan of heights.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Amazing!, something I will never be able to do! uke:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wow,talk about a office with a view,i hope that is one high quality long lasting light bulb,the guy operating that drone knows what he is doing and spent alot of money on a good one,thanks for posting that Charles it was very cool to see



Imperial said:


> holy fkn crap ! i couldnt watch the vid pass the first few seconds from the start. i got dizzy as fk :wacko: im not a fan of heights.


 go change that light bulb,Imp says :aahhhh: :shakehead: uke:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I would always have to have a paper airplane in my pocket.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

1:30 lol..

Im just gonna take a selfie


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Yeah maybe if your dartman and the neighbor


----------

